# neanche, neppure, nemmeno



## **ellie**

Can anyone help me understand this rule? Credo di aver capito che sia "nemmeno" che "neanche" (sinonimi) si possano treadurre in differenti modi perchè basically there doesn't exist a proper translation. So just help me use them correctly. What about these sentences: (but please make more examples if you have, because I can't think of anything else now but there's something more)

- Nemmeno mi guardi negli occhi?
- Neanche se volessi..
- Nemmeno per sogno!
- E quindi nemmeno ci provi?
- Neanch'io.
Here my tries are, just to make people laugh:

- Do you neither look into my eyes? - Don't you either look into my eyes?
- Even if I wanted..
- Nor in my dreams!
- And so don't you either try to?
- Me neither.

I'd love you to give me a simple grammar rule, I think I read somewhere that I can use: either, neither, even, nor..but haven't understood when yet!

 Thank you!


----------



## erick

**ellie** said:
			
		

> - Nemmeno mi guardi negli occhi?
> - Neanche se volessi..
> - Nemmeno per sogno!
> - E quindi nemmeno ci provi?
> - Neanch'io.


I'll give it a try too, but let's wait for other to confirm / improve upon my suggestions:
- You won't even look me in the eyes?
- Even if I wanted to.. (Perhaps "not even..."?)
- Not (even) in my dreams!
- Aren't you going to even try?
- Me neither.


----------



## **ellie**

Non even vuole l'inversione? i.e.: Not even did he want my food but also my TV...
Quindi even significa nemmeno ma va con le negative, hmm, e nelle affermative invece significa ANCHE giusto? Che confusione nella mia testa però!!!


----------



## emma1968

> Me neither


 What about "neither do/will/am  I" instead of  "me neither"  ?
Emma


----------



## erick

emma1968 said:
			
		

> What about "neither do/will/am  I" instead of  "me neither"  ?


Also "Neither would I," but it depends on the context.  I think each of these sentences would be easier to handle if set in context.  (They're part of a dialogue.)  "Me neither," is what we say in casual conversation.

"I haven't eaten lunch yet."
"Me neither.  Would you like to grab a sandwich together?  I know a good deli just around the corner."

"I'm not very interested in seeing the latest Sharon Stone movie."
"Me neither." or "Neither am I."
Depends upon the sentence that you're replying to.

"I don't think I would spend $200 to see the Rolling Stones in concert."
"Me neither."  or "Neither would I."


----------



## carrickp

**ellie** said:
			
		

> Non even vuole l'inversione? i.e.: Not even did he want my food but also my TV...
> Quindi even significa nemmeno ma va con le negative, hmm, e nelle affermative invece significa ANCHE giusto? Che confusione nella mia testa però!!!


In this case it would be "Not ONLY did he want my food but also my TV."


----------



## **ellie**

I've no context to give you but just the need to have a general picture of how I can translate NEMMENO with all its exeptions, rules and difficulties! thanks!


----------



## emma1968

> "Me neither." or "Neither am I."


So, one can use both, "me neither" without depending on the context and the others obviously depending on the context .
Great!!!!

I have no idea about   why   but I'll always use " me neither"
Emma


----------



## **ellie**

Ohh another example:
- Non ci voglio perdere neppure un secondo (in più).


----------



## moodywop

**ellie** said:
			
		

> Ohh another example:
> - Non ci voglio perdere neppure un secondo (in più).


 
Penso che in questo caso "neppure" si possa non tradurre, rendendo invece l'idea con "not...a single second":

_I'm not going to/I wouldn't waste a single second talking to that idiot_

Ma vediamo che ne pensano i madrelingua


----------



## carlasimone

C'è qualche differenza?
NeANCHE e nePPURE immagino che siano sinonimi puri.
Lo dico perché in spagnolo ed in inglese si traducono indistintamente come 1)tampoco /neither ,not...either
2)ni siquiera / not even

In ogni caso ,come si fa a capire il senso della frase? Dal contesto?
A.e., neache lui lo sa (él tampoco lo sabe /ni siquiera él lo sabe)
                              (He doesn't know either/ He doesn't even know)
Forse Neanche/Neppure vogliono dire tampoco/not...either 
e Nemmeno vuol dire ni siquiera /not even?


----------



## Tatzingo

carlasimone said:


> C'è qualche differenza?
> NeANCHE e nePPURE immagino che siano sinonimi puri.
> Lo dico perché in spagnolo ed in inglese si traducono indistintamente come 1)tampoco /neither ,not...either
> 2)ni siquiera / not even




Scusa, una piccolina correzione. In inglese, si dice Neither (this) Nor (that) pero mai Not (this) either (that) perche' non ha senso.

Neanche/neppure/nemmeno si traduiscono come "Not even...."  o Nor  + pronombre, per esempio neanch'io = Nor I (o "me neither")

Neither (this) nor (that) è "né questo né quello"

Tatz.

PS. ai! Hai visto i miei errori!! Sono tanti, scometto!


----------



## irene.acler

Tatzingo said:


> Scusa, una piccola correzione. In inglese, si dice Neither (this) Nor (that) però mai Not (this) either (that) perchè non ha senso.
> 
> Neanche/neppure/nemmeno si traducono come "Not even...."  o Nor  + pronombre, per esempio neanch'io = Nor I (o "me neither")
> 
> Neither (this) nor (that) è "né questo né quello"
> 
> Tatz.
> 
> PS. ai! Hai visto i miei errori!! Sono tanti, scometto!



Solo alcune piccole correzioni (non sono tante!)


----------



## Tatzingo

irene.acler said:


> Solo alcune piccole correzioni (non sono tante!)



Grazie 1000!


----------



## sabrinita85

Tatzingo said:


> Scusa, una piccola correzione. In inglese, si dice Neither (this) Nor (that) però mai Not (this) either (that) perchè non ha senso.
> 
> Neanche/neppure/nemmeno si traducono come "Not even...."  o Nor  + pronombre, per esempio neanch'io = Nor I (o "me neither")
> 
> Neither (this) nor (that) è "né questo né quello"
> 
> Tatz.
> 
> PS. ai! Hai visto i miei errori!! Sono tanti, scom*m*etto!


----------



## irene.acler

Ooops..hai ragione Sabrinita...ho dimenticato una "m"!!


----------



## sabrinita85

Fa niente!


----------



## carlasimone

C'è qualche differenza?
NeANCHE e nePPURE immagino che siano sinonimi puri.
Lo dico perché in spagnolo ed in inglese si traducono indistintamente come 1)tampoco /neither ,not...either
2)ni siquiera / not even

Scusa, una piccola correzione. In inglese, si dice Neither (this) Nor (that) però mai Not (this) either (that) perchè non ha senso.

Neanche/neppure/nemmeno si traducono come "Not even...." o Nor + *pronome*, per esempio neanch'io = Nor I (o "me neither")



Per allusioni , un chiarimento a TATZINGO :
Questo è un forum di italiano ,ed io ho messo 2 traduzioni in spagnolo ed in inglese allo scopo di far capire ciò che voglio dire .
Vediamo un po' : 
1) NOT ...EITHER si riferisce a VERB +NOT ...EITHER ( I *do'NT* speak italian *EITHER *; I don't believe it either), è ovvio ,DON'T TAKE IT TO THE LETTER ,si deduce . E' ovvio che not...either non ha senso.

NEITHER DO I /I DON'T EITHER/ nor I /me neither (familiare,colloquiale)

NEITHER...NOR (né...né) non ha nulla a che vedere con quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Tatzingo

carlasimone said:


> Per allusioni , un chiarimento a TATZINGO :
> Questo è un forum di italiano ,ed io ho messo 2 traduzioni in spagnolo ed in inglese allo scopo di far capire ciò che voglio dire .
> Vediamo un po' :
> 
> Si, hai ragione. Come dici tu, é un forum italiano, pero questo non vuol dire che non si puo correggere o  chiedere chiaramenti  quando le spiegazioni o esempi non sono chiari.
> 
> 
> 1) NOT ...EITHER si riferisce a VERB +NOT ...EITHER ( I *do'NT* speak italian *EITHER *; I don't believe it either), è ovvio ,DON'T TAKE IT TO THE LETTER ,si deduce . E' ovvio che not...either non ha senso.
> 
> ;-) Va bene pero permettemi commentare che cio' que puo' essere "ovvio" per te non va essere ovvio per tutti gli altri che aprendano l'inglese. Nel tuo posting originale, non é stato chiaro che si trattava di  "Verb + Not Either." Mi sembrava che volevi dire "neither...nor" e percio' ti ho corretto.
> 
> Ci vediamo e spero che quelli che ti possano aiutare ti rispondano presto ;-)
> 
> Tatz.
> 
> NEITHER DO I /I DON'T EITHER/ nor I /me neither (familiare,colloquiale)
> 
> NEITHER...NOR (né...né) non ha nulla a che vedere con quello che ho scritto.


----------



## carlasimone

Originally Posted by *carlasimone* 

 
Per allusioni , un chiarimento a TATZINGO :
Questo è un forum di italiano ,ed io ho messo 2 traduzioni in spagnolo ed in inglese allo scopo di far capire ciò che voglio dire .
Vediamo un po' : 

*Sì*, hai ragione. Come dici tu, *é* *è *un forum italiano, *però* questo non vuol dire che non si *puopossa* correggere o chiedere chiar*ai*menti quando le spiegazioni o esempi non sono *siano *chiari. 


1) NOT ...EITHER si riferisce a VERB +NOT ...EITHER ( I *do'NT* speak italian *EITHER *; I don't believe it either), è ovvio ,DON'T TAKE IT TO THE LETTER ,si deduce . E' ovvio che not...either non ha senso.

;-) Va bene*,* per*oò* permettemi *di *commentare che ci*o'ò* que pu*o'* *o *
*[Tu hai fatto un troncamento. For instance, un po' (=poco . I will=I'll.In inglese ci sono un sacco di parole che lo fanno: ma ,pa,psycho,etc.). Non confondere col accento grave(e.g.,però,più,giù,là,città,dà (per non confondersi con da),etc.]*
essere "ovvio" per te *non* *va essere* *sarà* *ovvio/può non essere ovvio* per tutti gli altri che *aprendano imparano *l'inglese.*(Concordo ). *Nel tuo *posting post *originale, non é stato *era* chiaro che si *trattava trattasse *di "Verb + Not Either." Mi sembrava che volevi dire "neither...nor" e percio' *ò *ti ho corretto. 

Ci vediamo e spero che quelli che ti possano aiutare ti rispondano presto ;-)

Tatz.

NEITHER DO I /I DON'T EITHER/ nor I /me neither (familiare,colloquiale)

NEITHER...NOR (né...né) non ha nulla a che vedere con quello che ho scritto.


----------



## sabrinita85

carlasimone said:


> *Sì*, hai ragione. Come dici tu, *é* *è *un forum italiano, *però* questo non vuol dire che non si *puopossa* correggere o chiedere chiar*ai*menti quando le spiegazioni o esempi non sono *siano *chiari.
> 
> 
> 
> ;-) Va bene*,* per*oò* permettemi *di *commentare che ci*o'ò* que pu*o'* *o può*
> *Non confonderlo coll' accento grave(e.g.,però,più,giù,là,città,dà (per non confondersi con da),etc.]*
> essere "ovvio" per te *non* *va essere* *sarà* *ovvio/può non essere ovvio* per tutti gli altri che *aprendano imparano *l'inglese.*(Concordo ). *Nel tuo *posting post *originale, non é stato *era* chiaro che si *trattava trattasse *di "Verb + Not Either." Mi sembrava che volevi dire "neither...nor" e percio' *ò *ti ho corretto.
> 
> Ci vediamo e spero che quelli che ti possano aiutare ti rispondano presto ;-)


Se devi correggere, almeno fallo bene.


----------



## Oletta

Dictionaries say there's no difference in the meaning and usage of both words. Tell me please if it is true. If possible show me the differences, if any, based on examples in some sentences.

Alessandra


----------



## gabrigabri

Oletta said:


> Dictionaries say there's no difference in the meaning and usage of both words. Tell me please if it is true. If possible show me the differences, if any, based on examples in some sentences.
> 
> Alessandra




Hi Alessandra, I think you can trust your dictionaries 

Neppure = neanche


----------



## Bluenoric

And just to make things a little more complicated, we could also add _nemmeno_, all with the same meaning!!

R.


----------



## TimLA

gabrigabri said:


> Hi Alessandra, I think you can trust your dictionaries
> Neppure = neanche


 
Hi GG!

Does the same regional variation apply?
anche = more common in northern Italy? neanche also?
pure = more common in the south? neppure also?


----------



## gabrigabri

TimLA said:


> Hi GG!
> 
> Does the same regional variation apply?
> anche = more common in northern Italy? neanche also?
> pure = more common in the south? neppure also?


 
Hi Tim!

I think they're both used everywhere (and nemmeno too).
"manco" is not often used in the north. (but it also means neanche, nemmeno, neppure).
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=701380&highlight=manco

And I would personally say that "pure" is not so used in the north, while in the south you hear both "anche" and "pure".


----------



## Oletta

gabrigabri said:


> Hi Alessandra, I think you can trust your dictionaries
> 
> Neppure = neanche



 Si, grazie... ma sono appassionata delle sfumature linguistiche. 



Bluenoric said:


> And just to make things a little more complicated, we could also add _nemmeno_, all with the same meaning!!
> 
> R.



Thanks. And which from the three is the most frequently used?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Oletta said:


> Thanks. And which from the three is the most frequently used?



The one which sounds better before the following word in a sentence.
All of them are widely used.


----------



## Salegrosso

TimLA said:


> Hi GG!
> 
> Does the same regional variation apply?
> anche = more common in northern Italy? neanche also?
> pure = more common in the south? neppure also?


 
Yes, that's definitely true.
_Neanche_ is the most used of the three in Northern Italy, 
while _neppure_ is common in the South.


----------



## Velathri

Dovrei tradurre la seguente frase: "Studio inglese da novembre 2008: quindi neppure da un anno"
Il mio tentativo sarebbe: "I'm studing English since november 2008: therefore not even one year"


----------



## Tatzingo

Velathri said:


> Dovrei tradurre la seguente frase: "Studio inglese da novembre 2008: quindi neppure da un anno"
> Il mio tentativo sarebbe: "I'm studing English since november 2008: therefore not even one year"



"I've been studyng English since November 2008, therefore/so not even for a year."

Tatz.


----------



## Velathri

Thanks a lot Tatz!


----------

